# Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde den zukünftigen Fischen gern eine Versteckmöglichkeit einbauen, aber keine Steine auf den Grund legen um die Folie zu schützen.Am schönsten währe ja eine Riesen Amphore, aber die sind ja sowas von Sauteuer.
Habt ihr vielleicht schöne Ideen für solch ein Projekt?Welches auch nicht so Kostenintensiv ist?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## guenter (31. März 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hallo Matze,

nimm Tonrohre, geh mal an eine Baustelle und frag, geben sie dir bestimmt.

Gibt es auch im Baumarkt.


----------



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hi,

Tonrohre, das hört sich schonmal gut an 
Damit würde sich bestimmt was schönes Bauen lassen, sie sollten dann aber gut 30 cm Durchmesser haben.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## LotP (31. März 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

such mal im internet nach steintopf. einige für um die 50€ gesehen. denke wird einiges billiger als ne riesen amphore sein. und kommen dem trotzdem recht nahe.


----------



## Christine (31. März 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Guck mal im Baustoffhandel - das Zauberwort heißt "Steinzeugrohre".


----------



## Kute (31. März 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hallo,

Tonblumentöpfe gibt es in allen Größen ! Und die sind preiswert .


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hallo
Ein Steinzeugrohr geht hier zwar, aber mit 30 cm Durchmesser ? Das gibt es zwar aber mal eben bei einer Baustelle fragen, wird bei der Grösse schon schwierig !
Mein Tipp wäre eine Mittellösung ! Meine Mutter nimmt zum Gurken oder Bohnen einlegen seid Jahren ein STEIN-"Zeug"-Topf! Den gibt es mit den grossen DM ,vielleicht mal auf einen Trödelmarkt gucken oder in einer alten Scheune auf den Dorf mal nen alten Bauern fragen !
@  Hi Else 
Steinzeugrohr ist schon richtig ,aber das braune ,glasierte Rohr  da gibt es noch eine Menge mehr von SZR Wie bei Bottich ,Fass und Baum
Lg Andre


----------



## Christine (31. März 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hmm, bei dem Gedanken, so einen schönen alten Steinzeugtopf im Teich zu versenken, wird mir ganz anders - wenn der nicht grade sehr kaputt ist, wäre der mir viel zu schade dafür.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Ok 
Meine Mutter hat Ihren beim Stein einlegen (damit die Gurken unter den Sud bleiben) zerlegt.
Aber hier 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TAJINE-TAGINE-TAJIN-TAGIN-TONTOPF-KOCHEN-STOVCHEN-/110701071624?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Kochen_T%C3%B6pfe_Pfannen&hash=item19c64c4d08
ist ja fast ideal nur auf den Kopf legen und fertig
LG Andre


----------



## superman (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Welche fische sollen sich denn in der röhre oder dem topf verstecken?


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hallo Andre,

ja - so hässliche Dinger kann man haufenweise in den Teich legen


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hi Else
Dit liegt doch im Auge des Betrachter´s !  AUA
Aber hässlich? Ick würd mir dit och nisch in Teich  legen ,aber die Steinzegrohre och nüsch ! Ick würd sagen, hier iss ne Wurzel angesagt ! Aber wirklich ,hat man ja schon gefragt   Für welche Fisch denn ? Nen Koi passt bei beiden nicht , auch bei 30 cm DM nicht!
LG Andre


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeit im Wasser für Fische*

Hallo
Ick kenn zwar die Preise für Amphoren nicht,
aber wat ist hiermit
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/6401204/terrassenofen-terracotta.html
LG Andre


----------

